

Possibly the Most Realistic Artificial Skylight - anacleto
http://architizer.com/blog/let-there-be-light-coelux/

======
mhandley
Looks great, but it costs £40,000 and needs one metre of space above the
ceiling. I don't think I'll be buying one anytime soon. If you designed the
building around it though, that might be a different story.

------
44Aman
It looks impressive, but I wonder what the power requirements are? What is
this in equivalent LED bulbs or cost per year?

